# Acer Empowering Technology



## samalex1014 (May 31, 2008)

Hi
I got a new Acer Aspire 4520 and it has Empowering Technology installed on it. It automatically starts, but it won't work and after about a minute a message pops up on the screen saying that the Empowering Technology has a problem and Windows is trying to find a solution. After a while of that staying up it says "Acer Empowering Technology Framework Launcher has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available." The a button saying "Close program". It has been left on ovrnight a couple times and it has never come up with a solution. Any tips?


----------



## samalex1014 (May 31, 2008)

hey is this some dead site? COME ON! someone at least post something


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have more than 256meg of memory?
If not see this link. http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2


----------



## samalex1014 (May 31, 2008)

the hard disk drives are both measured in gigas


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not the hard disks the amount of RAM installed, did you look at the link?


----------



## samalex1014 (May 31, 2008)

Yeah. But this is gonna keep bugging me. I think my RAM is 765. i have a vista gadget that says CPU usage. 765 is the total.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,
I uninstalled Acer Empowering Technology because it sux...
It just taking loads of resources and it should be doing something but it does not...
So I removed it from my Acer laptop and now my laptop is fine, no stupid messages etc...
But it is your choice mate... ^-^


----------

